# Cycle King Carbon Racing Saddle



## DragosXC (Apr 5, 2008)

I just bought this saddle. For anyone intersted it is 89g (less than the 95g claimed), pretty comfy and has metal reinforced rails. I rode it once this sunday on a forest trail for about 40km. It look great also. I am a little worryed about tha joints between the rails and the saddle (they are bonded with a transparent resin). If it will snap I guess that would be tha place. Enjoy the pictures!


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

DragosXC said:


> ...it is...pretty comfy...


----------



## DragosXC (Apr 5, 2008)

For a carbon saddle that is...:thumbsup:


----------



## Baulz (Sep 16, 2005)

Can you please post of picture of the bottom of the saddle - where the rails join the shell.

Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## DragosXC (Apr 5, 2008)

Don't have any yet. I will make some these days!


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

DragosXC said:


> For a carbon saddle that is...:thumbsup:


Cool, fair enough.

I showed the pic to my wife and asked her if she thought it'd be comfortable. I'm hoping the paramedics can revive her soon....


----------



## DragosXC (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey don't be that critic. Selle Italia, San Marco ans other top producers have this type of saddles and I didn't heard anyone killed yet!!!


----------



## Kitakeng (Oct 29, 2006)

May be you got a light sample.

What I've seen so far, weights are 93-96g


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

if the shell flexes in the right spots and the width is good for your sit bones than it should be a good saddle.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

Cheers! said:


> if the shell flexes in the right spots and the width is good for your sit bones than it should be a good saddle.


most peoples sit bones on average are 140-150mm, that looks like its 75mm!


----------



## DragosXC (Apr 5, 2008)

I have taken some pictures of the back! The joints between the rails and the saddle are glued with a resin. Those are the most likely places of failure!!! Enjoy.
The distance for the sit bones is 110 mm.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

I hate to bring an old thread back up... but I was wondering what you thought of the saddle after 4 months of use. I'm in need of a new saddle.


----------



## crazyace (Oct 23, 2008)

I have used one of these saddles for the whole of this season and it is one of the best saddles I have used. I bought it off eBay last year and I didn't know what brand or model it was until I found this thread on this forum as all the labelling was missing. So now I know what I own and I can inform you all that it is a more comfy seat than it looks.:thumbsup:


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Anybody has any experience with those saddles (on Ebay...):


----------



## crazyace (Oct 23, 2008)

So True, this is the one I got. It beats the padded ones


----------



## JAZ (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm considering one of these Cycle King saddles but I've never ridden a purely unpadded saddle. There will be times I'll ride with padded cycle shorts but I also use my bike for general travel when I don't wear shorts, is it reasonably comfy ? Or will I regret using it without a padded short ? 
I see on Ebay the seller of these also now offers a version with Velcro stuck on foam on it for the same price but they look a bit ugly in comparison, trying to decide which to go for, thanks.


----------



## crazyace (Oct 23, 2008)

I always ride with shorts that have an insert, never ridden on it wthout them so I can't really comment. But if your commute is not too far I can't see a problem.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

what is the diameter of the carbon rails?


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

I'm going to try one of these soon and will post my thoughts. I am sooooo happy with my WTB Rocket V SLT.... and if this new CK isn't a comfy seat it will go.


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Mine came in at 93.5g, along with a bit of a challenge. I had a USE Alien carbon fiber seatpost with the old 2-bolt clamp. The problem is the rails on the Cycle King saddle are a bit oval; roughly .315" x .275" as measured with my dial calipers. So, the clamp as designed for 7mm (.280) rails was far too snug. This left me with a couple of options. First was to update to a new USE Cyclops single-bolt clamp for 8mm rails; second was to look at other seatpost options. Having the weight-weenie bug the choice was obvious, lol. I ordered a new KCNC Ti Pro Lite seatpost from Fair Wheel Bikes. Great service!!! I expect to have the post here tomorrow and will mount things up and try to get out for a ride before taking off this weekend. I believe that the post change will also drop another 20g off... imagine that, lol. :thumbsup: Should be 21.77 when done, maybe 21.75 if things go real well.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

IAmtnbikr said:


> I ordered a new KCNC Ti Pro Lite seatpost from Fair Wheel Bikes.


Will it come with the new M6 bolts, or old, recalled M5 ti bolts? Heard a lot of stories about some bad batch with snapping heads.

I will never experiment away from my Masterpiece though..


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

It has the new M6 bolts and the red anodized clamp. And most likely can be trimmed down as I did with the Alien that came in a 350mm length too. Probably will knock 20g off once trimmed, so I'm optimistic that it will drop possibly even to 21.73-ish. We'll soon find out.


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Got it and the other new parts finally mounted up. The post is the newest version with the larger bolts for sure, and looks nice with the red anodized clamps. Props go out to Fair Wheel Bikes in Tucson for getting the post right out to me. And with all of the new parts finally on the weight dropped to 21.73 pounds without trimming the post length. I had forgotten my USE Alien carbon used a shim so that's the likely reason for more weight loss than anticipated. An initial couple of quick rides on the saddle are very promising. Looking at it scares the crap out of me as it looks like a board, but it is VERY comfortable as others have stated. I'll likely give it a bit more ride time on the mtb and if my initial impressions are true then I'll pop for one to go on the road bike as well along with either a USE Cyclops 8mm clamp or a KCNC post for that too. Easy way to drop .29 of a pound off that bike too if all I change is the saddle... even more if I do the post too.


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

That's a swanky seatpost!


----------



## sghound (Sep 24, 2008)

it looks too scary.


----------



## DragosXC (Apr 5, 2008)

*Impressions after 8 months of use*

I have spent now about 8 months on this saddle.
It overpassed my initial impressions about toughness and durability.
This "board" is tough as a brick wall...:madman: 
Very strong, and well built. It took some hits on a few descents during a long marathon in september, but it suvived without any damage.
The downside is the lack of comfort. Even if I wear two pairs of padded pants (in the winter) it still leaves a pain in your bottom. Great for racing though, and still comfortable enough for short cross country rides in the weekend.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Ok I have to put my 2 cents into this saddle as well.

I've got about 6 rides on it. Each ride being 30 km in distance at a fast pace. 

DAMN!!! THIS SADDLE IS STIFF! There is no flex whatsoever. When you ride a Tune SpeedNeedle or the fancy Selle Italia Tecknolgik full carbon saddle they flex in the right spots. Meaning the shell has some give. This cycle king saddle is rock solid. As much as I would love to have this saddle which is quite light... I'm going to have to ditch it and find a normal SLR with Ti rails or find a Tune SpeedNeedle. I'm favoring the SLR right now...


----------



## Smart Sam (Jul 12, 2008)

Does anyone have Cycle Kings website link?


----------



## TabascoJoe (Aug 22, 2007)

My butt hurts just looking at that thing.


----------



## FueLEX8 (May 24, 2008)

*cycle king website*

the website is

http://www.ckrbike.com/


----------



## liam2051 (Apr 19, 2008)

Haha, im just about to move onto a FSA full carbon K lite saddle

It will be my first full carbon shell, but, from what I have found, if the shape is right, then it shouldnt matter how much padding is on it, its a nice bonus if the saddle flex's


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Just got a new one..*

Came in at 103 grams... other was under 95 grams... hoping its the scale...


----------



## juankast26 (Apr 27, 2011)

hey you guys first post.... question is there a wegiht limi in this thing?


----------



## Smart Sam (Jul 12, 2008)

Info on the site is limited to the picture, so send them an email.


----------

